# 1998 Toro 824 Powershift Snowblower



## sod (Apr 29, 2007)

I have 1998 Toro Snowblower model 38540 with the 8 hp Tecumseh engine, model hmsk80-155386v. I was having a problem with the engine surging on any choke sitting but nearly full choke and a severely glowing muffler so I rebuilt the carburetor. The machine is running much better and the rpms do not drop down when I put a load on it. But the muffler is still glowing indicating a lean condition. 

I changed the carb to intake gasket when I rebuilt the carb, and tested the intake to engine gasket and it showed no signs of an air leak. I also loosened the gas cap with no change to the muffler glow. One thing I noticed is an significant air flow (leak) at the front of the engine next to the oil stem and below the spark plug. So now I am suspecting a head gasket leak.

In researching replacing the head gasket, I am finding conflicting recommended torque settings for the head bolts. One source shows 200 in./lbs while another shows 230 in./lbs. Can someone please confirm which is the correct torque for this engine.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Service manual lists 200 inch/lbs for the cylinder head on all HSMK engines.


----------



## sod (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks 30yearTech. I hope this solves the problem. The bright glowing muffler is driving me nuts.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

sod said:


> Thanks 30yearTech. I hope this solves the problem. The bright glowing muffler is driving me nuts.


If the muffler is bolted directly to the cylinder head, then a glowing muffler is not unusual in subdued lighting or darkness.


----------



## sod (Apr 29, 2007)

Really? Mine muffler gets so hot that the outside of the muffler where the attachment bolts are actually glows too. Is this normal?


----------

